# Clinic update



## Shivles (Aug 3, 2017)

Clinic update: hba1c is the same, lumps in legs again from too many injections. They said since she's starting in nursery they want to get that out of the way before a pump but her dad's still adamant she's not having it despite the doctor telling him for a full hour it's the best thing for Paris. He's arranging for dad to meet parent who have kids on pumps in an effort to convince him. He spent most of the appointment arguing and saying I was obviously just not doing a good enough job, I want a pump for her to make my life easier and that kids will pick on her for being different. 
Asked about the new fiasp insulin that's faster they said he needs to go talk to some other experts before he can give her a new insulin as he has no experience of it. I asked about iport but was brushed off and said no we're hoping to get her on a pump so that's not an option. 

At a loss what to do now tbh.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2017)

Kids will NOT pick on her!  And a pump makes life easier for HER not you, but you know this anyway. I'd have to ban myself if I said what I really thought about this attitude  Let's just hope that meeting other parents and kids with pumps can wash the scales from his eyes!


----------



## Shivles (Aug 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Kids will NOT pick on her!  And a pump makes life easier for HER not you, but you know this anyway. I'd have to ban myself if I said what I really thought about this attitude  Let's just hope that meeting other parents and kids with pumps can wash the scales from his eyes!


The doctor has explained to him that it's not actually easier for me just better for his kid but he is having none of it 

I feel defeated tbh and like the team is letting her down by allowing him to refuse this despite it being the best option according to every medical professional we encounter


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with such an ignorant, selfish twat (please don't ban me @Northener ) of an ex 
Please go to your local citizens advice bureau as they may be able to sign post you to another agency who might be able to help with the legal side.


----------



## pav (Aug 3, 2017)

Can't see what his reluctance is to her having a pump fitted, he seems to be in the dark ages about what is best for her. Lets hope when he meets other parents that have kids on a pump they can knock some sense into him.


----------



## Shivles (Aug 3, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm sorry you're having to deal with such an ignorant, selfish twat (please don't ban me @Northener ) of an ex
> Please go to your local citizens advice bureau as they may be able to sign post you to another agency who might be able to help with the legal side.


I've got info on a specific issue order against him but I need to try mediation first apparently. I feel the team should be supporting me with this though not jist saying "oh we will wait until next clinic see if he's changed his mind"


----------



## Flower (Aug 3, 2017)

Is your little daughters dad alright with her having the Libre sensor attached to her arm - if you are still using it? Could you ask about a patch pump which is stuck straight to the surface of the skin and is unobtrusive - I don't know if there is a minimum age is for a patch pump such as the Omnipod. 

It sounds such an upsetting and unnecessary battle for you to be fighting , I really hope there is a breakthrough after meeting other parents with children using a pump. Wishing you and your little one well @Shivles .


----------



## Copepod (Aug 3, 2017)

Shivles said:


> I've got info on a specific issue order against him but I need to try mediation first apparently. I feel the team should be supporting me with this though not jist saying "oh we will wait until next clinic see if he's changed his mind"


Hope the meeting with parents of children with pumps and mediation both go well, so that perhaps the specific issue order will not be needed. 
Frustrating as it is for all concenrned, but the clinic team needs to try to get both parents on board for any change in treatment regime, so they can't support one parent only, as both parents will need to carry out care of child with pump, as long as the child spends time with each parent.


----------



## Shivles (Aug 3, 2017)

Flower said:


> Is your little daughters dad alright with her having the Libre sensor attached to her arm - if you are still using it? Could you ask about a patch pump which is stuck straight to the surface of the skin and is unobtrusive - I don't know if there is a minimum age is for a patch pump such as the Omnipod.
> 
> It sounds such an upsetting and unnecessary battle for you to be fighting , I really hope there is a breakthrough after meeting other parents with children using a pump. Wishing you and your little one well @Shivles .


He likes the libre but is opposed to any pump but our hospital only offers the animas vibe so not an option


----------



## Shivles (Aug 3, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Hope the meeting with parents of children with pumps and mediation both go well, so that perhaps the specific issue order will not be needed.
> Frustrating as it is for all concenrned, but the clinic team needs to try to get both parents on board for any change in treatment regime, so they can't support one parent only, as both parents will need to carry out care of child with pump, as long as the child spends time with each parent.


He spends one day a week with her an most of that time he dumps her on his mum anyway. If needs be we don't need him to do any pump care, his mum who he lives with is more than willing to do it.


----------



## pav (Aug 3, 2017)

That's strange he is ok with the libre, as the pump to me would be a natural extension to a a CGM, apart from having to fill the pump and do what ever is need to check and maintain it's running. It appears from what you are saying he maybe thinks the pump will force him to spend more time with his daughter and not just dumping her on his mum, yet she is willing to take care of the pump and needs.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 3, 2017)

Your daughter can not have FIASP as it's not licensed for under 18's
After using it for a while I would not recommend it to a young child anyway, far to unpredictable.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Your daughter can not have FIASP as it's not licensed for under 18's
> After using it for a while I would not recommend it to a young child anyway, far to unpredictable.


What about Apidra, which I think someone mentioned earlier? That's supposed to be faster than NR


----------



## Copepod (Aug 3, 2017)

Sadly, the type of insulin is a bit irrelevant, unless father agrees to Paris having a pump.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Sadly, the type of insulin is a bit irrelevant, unless father agrees to Paris having a pump.


I was thinking more for now whilst on injections as she is getting big spikes and drops due to the insulin peak coming after the food peak


----------



## Copepod (Aug 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I was thinking more for now whilst on injections as she is getting big spikes and drops due to the insulin peak coming after the food peak


OK, fair enough. Still, not sure that changing short acting insulin will make relations between mother and father of Paris any easier, unfortunately.


----------



## Shivles (Aug 4, 2017)

They're not changing insulin to improve relations just to help with spikes


----------

